# Yasuke



## Final Fantasy (Apr 5, 2021)

A peaceful boatman once known as the Black Samurai is pulled back into conflict when he takes a little girl with mysterious powers under his wing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 7, 2021)

Based on a true story.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't know if I'd call this based on a true story lol.

But the real story of Yasuke is interesting. I'll definitely give this a watch.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Apr 10, 2021)

Gave me chills


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2021)

I like Lakeith Stanfield but his voice doesn't really fit here.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 10, 2021)

shit I wanted to make this thread

can't wait, the only anime I'm watching this season tbh


----------



## Drake (Apr 10, 2021)

I honestly feel like this would be more interesting if they stuck closer to the actual Yasuke and depicted what his life was really like in Japan. The trailer just makes this seem like a generic action anime, though I guess there isn't much real historical documentation of Yasuke to go off anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 10, 2021)

Drake said:


> I honestly feel like this would be more interesting if they stuck closer to the actual Yasuke and depicted what his life was really like in Japan. The trailer just makes this seem like a generic action anime, though I guess there isn't much real historical documentation of Yasuke to go off anyway.


There's barely anything to go off of. We know he was friendly with Oda Nobunaga, who basically poached him as a bodyguard from the Portuguese. We also know that he tried (and failed) to protect Nobunaga at Honno-ji, where Nobunaga was killed. Everything that happened in between his arrival in Japan and the death of Nobunaga is relatively unknown. Iirc, we don't even know how and when he died.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toph (Apr 10, 2021)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 10, 2021)

~Greed~ said:


> There's barely anything to go off of. We know he was friendly with Oda Nobunaga, who basically poached him as a bodyguard from the Portuguese. We also know that he tried (and failed) to protect Nobunaga at Honno-ji, where Nobunaga was killed. Everything that happened in between his arrival in Japan and the death of Nobunaga is relatively unknown. Iirc, we don't even know how and when he died.


We do know that aside from being a traitor Akechi was racist too. Sources imply that Yasuke was kicked out of the country by him after Hononji. 

Lovely guy that Mitsuhide.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> We do know that aside from being a traitor Akechi was racist too. Sources imply that Yasuke was kicked out of the country by him after Hononji.
> 
> Lovely guy that Mitsuhide.


Japan is xenophobic to this day. Back then Nobunaga was considered a heretic and won respect by force.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 11, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> We do know that aside from being a traitor Akechi was racist too. Sources imply that Yasuke was kicked out of the country by him after Hononji.
> 
> Lovely guy that Mitsuhide.


There's two different accounts as to what happened. One is that he was handed over to a Portuguese church for the reasons you just said, and the other is that after he was captured by Mitsuhide's army he was quickly executed along with all of the rest of the surviving Oda faction that were captured. 


MusubiKazesaru said:


> Japan is xenophobic to this day. Back then Nobunaga was considered a heretic and won respect by force.


Nobunaga was a weird one for his time. He didn't seem to give a shit about people's backgrounds and only cared about what value they brought to the table and what he could learn from them. But he was definitely not what people would call a benevolent leader.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2021)

~Greed~ said:


> There's two different accounts as to what happened. One is that he was handed over to a Portuguese church for the reasons you just said, and the other is that after he was captured by Mitsuhide's army he was quickly executed along with all of the rest of the surviving Oda faction that were captured.
> 
> Nobunaga was a weird one for his time. He didn't seem to give a shit about people's backgrounds and only cared about what value they brought to the table and what he could learn from them. But he was definitely not what people would call a benevolent leader.


Yep, pretty much (as far as Nobunaga's attitude goes). I've never heard about the Portuguese church theory before, likely because it's not very exciting nor a tale that the Japanese would push for. I thought that the other possibility you mentioned was more of an ambush killing than a formal execution, however it might've had to do with a particular sect of Buddhist monks.


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2021)

the closest thing to a what if fusion of afro samurai and sword of the stranger, not bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Fantasy (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Foxfoxal (May 2, 2021)

Damn this was... Bad.

It's like they did not know what they wanted while writing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2021)

Pretty meh


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 2, 2021)

I didn't watch it yet but I can feel it was doodoo, so I will not bother with it.


----------

